# Matrix 4: Fortsetzung der Trilogie soll in Arbeit sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Matrix 4: Fortsetzung der Trilogie soll in Arbeit sein*

						Chad Stahelski, Regisseur der "John Wick"-Filme, hat bestätigt, dass ein vierter Teil der Matrix-Filme in Arbeit ist. Demnach sollen die Wachowskis wieder an dem Projekt beteiligt sein. Auch der Schauspieler von Neo, Keanu Reeves, wäre für einen weiteren Film zu haben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Matrix 4: Fortsetzung der Trilogie soll in Arbeit sein*


----------



## BenGun_ (11. Mai 2019)

Och nö.
Der erste Teil ist ein Meisterwerk.
Die anderen beiden hätte man sich sparen können.
Aber nun noch einen vierten Teil....


----------



## BoMbY (11. Mai 2019)

Och nö ... 

Ja, The Matrix ist ein moderner Klassiker, aber Teil 2 und 3 waren bereits überflüssig und schlecht.

Edit: @BenGun_: Lol, zwei Dumme ein Gedanke ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2019)

Komme 

Verstehe ich genau so wenig, wie bei Indiana Jones


----------



## ju5td0nt (11. Mai 2019)

BoMbY schrieb:


> Och nö ...
> 
> Ja, The Matrix ist ein moderner Klassiker, aber Teil 2 und 3 waren bereits überflüssig und schlecht.
> 
> Edit: @BenGun_: Lol, zwei Dumme ein Gedanke ...



Drei!!! ^^


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (11. Mai 2019)

Wie wärs mal mit nem prequel, vielleicht verkacken Sie das nicht?


----------



## MRM70 (11. Mai 2019)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Och nö.
> Der erste Teil ist ein Meisterwerk.
> Die anderen beiden hätte man sich sparen können.
> .



Der erste Teil hatte halt den großen Tata Effekt als Neo feststellte, das er in einer simulierten Welt gelebt hat. Bei allen Folgetiteln funktioniert das halt nicht mehr. Man sollte nicht versuchen aus allem eine Reihe/Serie zu machen.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (11. Mai 2019)

Nach Teil zwei dachte ich auch es kann keine noch schlechtere Fortsetzung kommen, wurde mit drei aber getopt, vielleicht schaffen Sie in vier das Niveau nochmal zu senken?


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

Der erste Teil hatte natürlich den "WoW"- Effekt aber die Fortsetzungen sind noch lange nicht so schlecht wie sie hier dargestellt werden.
Ich freue mich auf ein Prequel, Spin-Off oder Sequel, Hauptsache was neues aus dem Matrix-Universum.


----------



## Atma (11. Mai 2019)

Mir gefallen alle drei Filme, verstehe den Hate für Matrix Revolutions nicht. Ein fulminantes Finale mit herausragendem CGI für einen Film der kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende erschienen ist.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Ein fulminantes Finale mit herausragendem CGI für einen Film der kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende erschienen ist.


Die Kampfchoreografien der Trilogie sind auch heute noch genial.


----------



## Atma (11. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Kampfchoreografien der Trilogie sind auch heute noch genial.


Die auch. Eine Fortsetzung brauche ich trotzdem nicht, die Geschichte ist abgeschlossen. Die vermutete Arbeit an einem 4. Film bestätigt leider aufs Neue die aktuelle Situation in Hollywood: akute Ideenarmut. Gute Filme sind sehr rar geworden.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Die auch. Eine Fortsetzung brauche ich trotzdem nicht, die Geschichte ist abgeschlossen.


Man könnte ein Prequel machen oder Spin-Offs.



> Die vermutete Arbeit an einem 4. Film bestätigt leider aufs Neue die aktuelle Situation in Hollywood: akute Ideenarmut. Gute Filme sind sehr rar geworden.


Ich glaube es wird einfach viel zu viel von Hollywood erwartet. Wie soll man auch wirklich innovativ sein wenn schon fast alles da gewesen ist?

Und die Idee zu Matrix war ja damals auch nichts wirklich neues:



> Auffallend sind die über den Horizont üblicher Actionfilme hinausgehenden philosophisch-theologischen Inhalte mit Elementen und Anleihen bei der Erkenntnistheorie (siehe z. B. Platons Höhlengleichnis), des Gnostizismus, Zen-Buddhismus, Hinduismus (Schleier der Maya) und der Analogie der Handlung zum Neuen und Alten Testament sowie zur Gegenkultur. Neos Versteck für Software in seiner Wohnung ist das Buch Simulacres et Simulation des französischen Medienphilosophen Jean Baudrillard, das das Verhältnis von Realität, Symbolen und Gesellschaft untersucht. In der Wohnung des Orakels ist ein Schild über der Tür mit der lateinischen Inschrift Temet Nosce zu sehen, was auf Deutsch so viel wie „Erkenne dich selbst“ bedeutet, eine aus der griechischen Philosophie stammende Maxime (Gnothi seauton).
> 
> Einige Motive des Films lassen sich auf eine Reihe von Einflüssen zurückführen. Der Film weist deutliche Bezüge zur Grundidee des 1964 erschienenen Romans Simulacron-3 von Daniel F. Galouye auf.[7] Das Buch wurde zweimal verfilmt: 1973 von Rainer Werner Fassbinder als zweiteiliger Fernsehfilm unter dem Titel Welt am Draht und 1999 von Josef Rusnak unter dem Titel The 13th Floor – Bist du was du denkst?.
> 
> ...


Matrix (Film) – Wikipedia

Man hat sich vielerlei bedient und es eben gut verpackt.


----------



## MRM70 (11. Mai 2019)

@ ATMA

Fairerweise muß man aber auch sagen, daß es immer schwieriger wird, mit etwas wirklich neuem zu kommen. Irgendwann ist jede Geschichte grundsätzlich schon mal erzählt worden und alles jetzt noch kommt, sind Variationen von schon dagewesenem. Gute, wirklich neue Ideen wachsen leider nicht auf den Bäumen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (11. Mai 2019)

Wie wär es mit dem Plott: Neo ist auf seine "alten" Tage vor schmerz nach Trinity verrückt geworden und erschafft sich seine eigene Matrix in der Matrix um Trinity irgentwie in die reale Welt zu bekommen oder so...


----------



## Herbststurm (11. Mai 2019)

Wäre gut wenn die an Teil 1 anknüpfen und die Geschichte von Teil 2 & 3 damit überschrieben würden und aus dem Mist den die da verzapft haben was ordentliches machen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Mai 2019)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> Wäre gut wenn die an Teil 1 anknüpfen und die Geschichte von Teil 2 & 3 damit überschrieben würden und aus dem Mist den die da verzapft haben was ordentliches machen.



Kannst du mal zusammenfassen warum die Geschichte von Teil 2 und 3 so schlecht ist?  Persönlich bin ich Fan aller Teile und sehe die Trilogie als Meisterwerk an, allein die verschiedenen Charaktere sind der Hammer. Einen 4ten Teil kann ich mir aber auch nur als Spin Off vorstellen, dann lässt er sich auch viel besser ignorieren wenn sie den Karren mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit gegen die Wand fahren.


----------



## Jazz_ (11. Mai 2019)

Hollywood hat einfach keine Ideen mehr und versucht jetzt in jeden guten Film der 20 Jahre eine Fortsetzung zu drehen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

Jazz_ schrieb:


> Hollywood hat einfach keine Ideen mehr ...


Immer wieder das selbe Gesülze.


----------



## MircoSfot (11. Mai 2019)

YouTube


----------



## Atma (11. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wird einfach viel zu viel von Hollywood erwartet. Wie soll man auch wirklich innovativ sein wenn schon fast alles da gewesen ist?


Mit Ideenarmut meine ich nicht, dass zwingend etwas noch nie dagewesenes aus Hollywood kommen muss. Es fehlen schlicht gute Ideen und Konzepte für Filme abseits des ganzen Superheldenkrams. Deshalb bevorzuge ich Filme die ca. zwischen 1978 und Anfang der 2000er gedreht wurden, aus dem Zeitraum gibt es so viele Perlen die ich mir schon oft angeschaut habe und noch etliche Male anschauen werde. Unter den aktuellen Filmen oder denen der letzten 5-10 Jahre gibt es hingegen nur sehr wenige die mir gefallen.


----------



## hl3pls (11. Mai 2019)

Oh. Mein. Gott.
Das sind mal tolle Neuigkeiten!!


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Mit Ideenarmut meine ich nicht, dass zwingend etwas noch nie dagewesenes aus Hollywood kommen muss. Es fehlen schlicht gute Ideen und Konzepte für Filme abseits des ganzen Superheldenkrams. Deshalb bevorzuge ich Filme die ca. zwischen 1978 und Anfang der 2000er gedreht wurden, aus dem Zeitraum gibt es so viele Perlen die ich mir schon oft angeschaut habe und noch etliche Male anschauen werde. Unter den aktuellen Filmen oder denen der letzten 5-10 Jahre gibt es hingegen nur sehr wenige die mir gefallen.


Ok. Mich nervt einfach dieses ständige Aufschreien wenn Fortsetzungen, Reboots oder Remakes im Gespräch sind.
Die sind nicht per se  alle schlecht!

Damit meine ich nicht dich persönlich. Sondern allgemein was man hier immer so mitbekommt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2019)

Oh ja, endlich wieder Nachschub an pseudophilosophischen Weisheiten, die auf Social Media Profilen zwischen Bildern vom eigenen Auto und Aufrufen der Tiernothilfe Hintertupfingen gepostet werden können!


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Oh ja, endlich wieder Nachschub an pseudophilosophischen Weisheiten, die auf Social Media Profilen zwischen Bildern vom eigenen Auto und Aufrufen der Tiernothilfe Hintertupfingen gepostet werden können!


Das ist doch was nettes, oder? Von allem etwas!


----------



## Stargazer (11. Mai 2019)

Wieso ausgerechnet 1978? Welcher Film schwebt dir denn da als "erster" im Kopf rum?


----------



## MRM70 (11. Mai 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Wie wär es mit dem Plott: Neo ist auf seine "alten" Tage vor schmerz nach Trinity verrückt geworden und erschafft sich seine eigene Matrix in der Matrix um Trinity irgentwie in die reale Welt zu bekommen oder so...


Jemand kommt mit dem Verlust eines geliebten Menschen nicht klar und versucht diesen künstlich neu zu erschaffen? Gab es das nicht schon im Stummfilmklassiker Metropolis von 1926? ( Maria )  Oder was ist mit Datas Mutter in Star Trek Next Generation, wenn dir ein neueres Beispiel lieber ist? Eine wirklich neue Idee ist seltener als Gold. Im Grunde ist die simulierte Welt vom ersten Teil auch kein ganz neuer Gedanke, die Idee hatte schon der französische Philosoph René Descartes im 16. Jahrhundert (nur ging bei ihm die Simulation von einem Dämon und nicht von einem Computer aus, aber der Grundgedanke ist derselbe)


----------



## shootme55 (11. Mai 2019)

Die Filme waren gut. Nur wegen dem herausragenden ersten Film wird eben der zweite Film (in 2 Teilen) kaum geschätzt. Aber es sind solide Geschichten mit einem guten Abschluss. Und genau das ist das Problem: Die Geschichte ist abgeschlossen. Ales was jetzt nachkommt wird erfahrungsgemäß die rund abgeschlossene Geschichte aufbrechen und nur neue Fragen aufwerfen. Die Chancen, dass die Kritiken gut ausfallen gehen erfahrungsgemäß gegen null, und für einen finanziellen Erfolg sind die Chancen 50:50.
Wenn ich darüber nachdenke fällt mir keine einzige spät nachgereichte Fortsetzung ein, die mich nicht enttäusght hätte. Bei Indiana Jones leugne ich sogar sie Existenz des 4. Teils, Independence Day war ein Witz, und das was Disney mit Star Wars verbrochen haben war ja auch ein schlechter und einfach nur geldgeiler Witz. 
Also bitte, falls Hollywood das lesen sollte: Bitte beendet die Grabräuberei in den Filmarchiven!!!


----------



## Atma (11. Mai 2019)

Stargazer schrieb:


> Wieso ausgerechnet 1978? Welcher Film schwebt dir denn da als "erster" im Kopf rum?


Das ist nur eine ungefähre Angabe weil der 1. Alien Film 1979 in die Kinos kam.


----------



## Stargazer (11. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine ungefähre Angabe weil der 1. Alien Film 1979 in die Kinos kam.



Okay, ist genehmigt. Star Wars 1977 war aber auch nicht schlecht. 



shootme55 schrieb:


> Bei Indiana Jones  leugne ich sogar sie Existenz des 4. Teils.



Will jetzt keine Grundsatz-Diskussion lostreten. Aber den 4ten fand ich sogar besser als den nervigen 2ten... 
(Natürlich geht nix über den 1ten und 3ten!)
Ich wollte jetzt nur darauf hinweisen, dass Geschmack verschieden ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Mai 2019)

Ich glaub den ersten Teil habe ich tatsächlich 5x im Kino gesehen mit unterschiedlichen Leuten haha, war einfach mega begeistert damals. Das letzte Mal habe ich mir Teil 1  vor ein paar Wochen angesehen, in HD sind manche Stellen allerdings nicht so gut gealtert aber der Rest begeistert mich fast wie eh und je. Die Teile 2 & 3 habe ich jeweils maximal 2x gesehen und das langt wohl auch... Werde nie vergessen wie enttäuscht ich schon in den ersten paar Minuten war bei Teil 2 damals im Kino, als da hunderte Smith's aus den Türen stürmten und mit einem Schlag sämtliche Vorfreude den Bach hintunterging...

Ein vierter Teil, naja ich weiß nicht.
Anschauen würde ich ihn mir wohl schon aber Erwartungen habe ich da absolut keine...


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

Kronos schrieb:


> Werde nie vergessen wie enttäuscht ich schon in den ersten paar Minuten war bei Teil 2 damals im Kino, als da hunderte Smith's aus den Türen stürmten ...


Wirklich? Ich fand das gerade geil.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich fand das gerade geil.



Nein, das habe ich mir natürlich nur eingebildet und schreibe es hier, weil mir langweilig ist


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

Kronos schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich mir natürlich nur eingebildet und schreibe es hier, weil mir langweilig ist


Du kannst das ja so sehen... aber das ist mir Schnuppe. Und sehe ich völlig anders.


----------



## SFVogt (11. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Die auch. Eine Fortsetzung brauche ich trotzdem nicht, die Geschichte ist abgeschlossen. Die vermutete Arbeit an einem 4. Film bestätigt leider aufs Neue die aktuelle Situation in Hollywood: akute Ideenarmut. Gute Filme sind sehr rar geworden.


Dann hast du ja deine Job Berufung gefunden, wenn dir Dinge einfallen die noch nie in irgendeiner Weise oder Form schon mal in irgendeinem anderem Film gezeigt wurden


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2019)

SFVogt schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja deine Job Berufung gefunden, wenn dir Dinge einfallen die noch nie in irgendeiner Weise oder Form schon mal in irgendeinem anderem Film gezeigt wurden


Neben mir gibt es sicher noch genug andere Leute mit Ideen und Konzepten, nur das interessiert Hollywood nicht. Es wird das gedreht was gerade angesagt ist oder auf etablierten Marken beruht. Einem Newcomer gibt man kein Budget von mehreren hundert Millionen USD. Derartige Größenordnungen sind inzwischen ja normal für Filme.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Neben mir gibt es sicher noch genug andere Leute mit Ideen und Konzepten, nur das interessiert Hollywood nicht. Es wird das gedreht was gerade angesagt ist oder auf etablierten Marken beruht. Einem Newcomer gibt man kein Budget von mehreren hundert Millionen USD. Derartige Größenordnungen sind inzwischen ja normal für Filme.


Ich hatte auch mal ein paar Ideen für SciFi Geschichten. Aber ich kann nicht gut Geschichten schreiben.
Aber mal wirklich im Ernst: was soll man noch neu erfinden?
Viel Raum für Innovationen gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. Mai 2019)

Mein erster Gedanke war, 
"****, gehört das jetzt auch zu Disney und wird verhunzt?"

Aber zum Glück gab es nach wenigen Sätzen Entwarnung. 

Ich freu mich drauf. Ich finde die komplette Trilogie mehr als grandios. Mir gefallen alle 3 Teile und ich sehe sie mir immer wieder mal gern an.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist doch was nettes, oder? Von allem etwas!



Die einen sagen so... die anderen würde es das Klischee-Profil aus der Hölle nennen


----------



## azzih (12. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Mir gefallen alle drei Filme, verstehe den Hate für Matrix Revolutions nicht. Ein fulminantes Finale mit herausragendem CGI für einen Film der kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende erschienen ist.



Der erste Teil ist halt wesentlich besser als die beiden andern. Dazu ist das CGI imo gar nicht gut gealtert. Sieht heute schon ziemlich lächerlich aus mit diesen Regeneffekten etc.


----------



## yojinboFFX (12. Mai 2019)

Solange Neo kein Avanger wird ist doch Alles gut!
Ps: Oder Neo hat die Kraft des Saftes gefunden und spielt in den nächsten 20 Starwarsfilmen mit! Und für die lieben Kleinen noch ein Morpheus in Fortnite!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## 4thVariety (12. Mai 2019)

Die drei Matrix Teile sind zu unterschiedlich und wechseln auf krasse Art und Weise ihr Genre und die Stimmung. Klar sind alle grob gesagt Sci-Fi aber dann doch sehr unterschiedlich und das kommt nicht gut an. Besonders weil die Genres mit jedem Teil nerdiger werden. und das war um das Jahr 2000 keine gute Sache.


Teil 1 ist ein düsterer Noir Film mit KungFu, der viel Zeit darauf benutzt die Welt auszugestalten in der er stattfindet, indem Charaktere über die Welt reden. Die Action Szenen laufen oft in John Woo 'heightened Reality' Zeitlupe ab. (Eingangsszene, Helikopter festhalten, Bullet Dodge). Zudem hat der Film den Plot Twist der die Serie definiert. Aber vom Subgenre her, war das noch am ehesten Mainstream als es rauskam und in dem Genre gab es auch zu der Zeit B-Movies wie 13th Floor, eXistenz, Johnny Mnemonic, etc.

Teil 2 ist ein Superhelden Action Film, bei dem viel mehr auf die Action-Tube gedrückt wird. Es gibt ehrlich gesagt bis heute keine bessere Action Szene als die Autobahn in Matrix 2. Agenten, Merowinger, Zion, drei Fraktionen im Kampf um eine Person, jede Fraktion mit spezifischen Stärken und Schwächen die sie gegeneinander ausspielen und von denen die Szene vorangetrieben wird. Alles unterlegt mit einem Musikstil der einfach 10 Jahre weiter war als das Publikum. Marvel Filme mögen Emotionen besser in ihre Actionszenen einbauen, aber rein von der Action kommen die da heute noch nicht mit. Gesprochen wird weniger über die Welt, sondern über Determinismus der daraus entsteht, dass jemand meint alles über Ursache und Wirkung zu wissen.  Für das Jahr in dem der Film rauskam war das eine bizarre Mischung aus zwei Genres (Superheld, Philosophie), die beide nicht besonders populär waren im Vergleich zu heute wo es pro Jahr 5 Superhelden Filme gibt die jede eine Milliarde Umsatz machen. Vor allem der Bruch was das Genre angeht mit der ersten Teil hätte nicht größer sein können. Im Jahr 2018 haben wir Thanos der unablässig philosophiert beim Superheldenkampf, in das Jahr passt Matrix 2 irgendwie besser rein. Für 2003 war das für viele einfach nur wtf.

Teil 3 wirft dann wieder das Genre über Bord und man bekommt essentiell einen Robo-Anime Film mit Dragon Ball Z Endfight zwischen Neo und Smith. Das hat wieder mit Teil 1 und 2 nichts zu tun und die Anforderung ans Publikum wird noch nerdiger, die Quellen aus denen der Film seine Einflüsse bezieht noch abseitiger. Wo in Teil 2 die Protagonisten noch allesamt agiert haben, können sie für weite Teile von Teil 3 nur reagieren und können nur gerade so noch an ihrem Leben festhalten. Das unterminiert dann wieder den Superhelden Status den sie in Teil 2 hatten und es ist alles eine große defensive Schlacht. Klar ist es schlüssig, weil eben die Maschinen jetzt ihre ganze Macht auffahren und nicht nur immer drei Agenten schicken, aber es ist erneut ein Sprung in Genre und Stimmung den das Publikum nicht gerne mitmacht. Wenn Teil 2 Wissen repräsentiert mit dem man Ursache und Wirkung in Kontext setzen kann, dann fokusiert Teil 3 auf Glauben dem man nachsagt er könne Berge versetzen.´Der Umschwung vom einen zum anderen Typus ist wenn Neo in Teil 2 beim Architekten durch die 'falsche' Tür geht aus Sicht der Maschinen und danach passieren dann all die fantastischen Dinge die das Publikum damals nur sehr bedingt mitgemacht hat. Die Wiederbelebung, Smith in menschlichem Körper, die Punkte wo man der Trilogie vorwirft sie würde unlogisch werden. Aber diese eine konsistente Logik will die Reihe glaub ich gar nicht zeigen, sie ist mehr so ein Querschnitt aus allen Regeln aller Universen und jeder Zuschauer ist meist Fan von der einen, aber nicht von der anderen, daher verliert die Trilogie immer Zuschauer wenn sie den Modus wechselt.


Heute leben wir im Marvel Universum, wo jeder Film ein anderes Genre hat wie der nächste, also ganz wie Matrix ist. Nerdcore ist viel näher am Mainstream und es ist viel passiert in der Welt seit Matrix. Man darf nicht vergessen, da sind alle drei Teile die ideologisch vor dem 11. September 2001 anzusiedeln sind. Krieg gegen den Terror, Ausverkauf von Bürgerrechten im Namen der Sicherheit, Drohnenkriege und fatalistische religiöse Ideologien, neue Romantisierung von Faschismus, das alles kam nach der Matrix, die eher noch ein Kind der 90er ist als etwas anderes. Wenn für eine Filmreihe der Tisch also reichlich gedeckt ist, dann für die Matrix. Macht Euch nichts vor, Teil 4 wird das Publikum mindestens so spalten wie die Meinung zu Trump oder der AFD.

Einem anderen Film den es ähnlich geht die der Matrix ist Scott Pilgrim gegen die Welt. Im Jahr als der rauskam 2010 war der Superhelden Standard und die erwartete interne Logik für Superheldenfilme sowas wie Dark Knight, oder Harry Potter. Das MCU war da gerade bei Iron Man 2. Bei so einem Publikumg muss man mit Scott Pilgrim nicht um die Ecke kommen. Aber auch hier ein Sprung in das Jahr 2017 und Superheldenfilme sehen aus wie Thor Ragnarök und Guardians of the Galaxy 2. Plötzlich ist der ganze crazy Shit in Scott Pilgrim offiziell erwünschte Form der filmischen Realität.


----------



## BabaYaga (12. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Du kannst das ja so sehen... aber das ist mir Schnuppe. Und sehe ich völlig anders.



Ähm ja, das weiß ich. Das sagtest du bereits 
Der Kinosaal bei der Premiere war eher auf meiner Seite angesiedelt. Da gab es beim Anstrum der Smiths einfach nur Gelächter und Hohn, einige haben sogar den Saal verlassen, was ich gut verstehen kann.
Es war einfach für manche ein heftiger Schlag in die Magengruppe, auf das epische Ende des Vorgängers so einen übelst übertriebenen Nonsense-Murks loszutreten.
Wie viele andere bin ich der Meinung, dass man sich die Teile 2 & 3 komplett hätte sparen können. Der erste Teil für sich ist ein Meisterwerk, der Rest ein belangloses, zu langes Action-Spektakel. Zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2019)

Kronos schrieb:


> Der Kinosaal bei der Premiere war eher auf meiner Seite angesiedelt. Da gab es beim Anstrum der Smiths einfach nur Gelächter und Hohn, einige haben sogar den Saal verlassen, was ich gut verstehen kann.


Witzig fand ich es auch aber eher im positiven Sinn... cool-witzig.


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist halt wesentlich besser als die beiden andern.


Der erste Teil bot als Einleitung in die Trilogie nur die meiste Story, ansonsten ist an dem Film nichts herausragend besser als beim 2. und 3. Film.



> Dazu ist das CGI imo gar nicht gut gealtert. Sieht heute schon ziemlich lächerlich aus mit diesen Regeneffekten etc.


Nicht wirklich. Habe mir die drei Filme erst vor Kurzem erneut angeschaut und das CGI im 2. und 3. Film ist gemessen am Alter sehr gut. Besonders der Kampf gegen Smith im Regen sieht immer noch super aus, nach wie vor weit besser als das was wir heute in Spielen geboten bekommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2019)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Wie wär es mit dem Plott: Neo ist auf seine "alten" Tage vor schmerz nach Trinity verrückt geworden und erschafft sich seine eigene Matrix in der Matrix um Trinity irgentwie in die reale Welt zu bekommen oder so...



Den Film gibt's schon, nennt sich Inception


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Mai 2019)

Was ich bis heute auch nicht verstehe, warum haben sie die erste geile Musik in Teil 1 ersetzt.


----------



## MRM70 (12. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Der erste Teil bot als Einleitung in die Trilogie nur die meiste Story,



NUR??? Es soll Leute geben, die einen Film hauptsächlich wegen der Story sehen, und nicht wegen der CGI Effekte...


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2019)

Mit einem vierten Matrix können die mir echt gestohlen bleiben. Nur noch Reboots und Remakes, schon übel wie viel ******* aus Hollywood heutzutage kommt.

Ein Remake braucht's auch nicht, der erste Teil war so perfekt, wie er war. Bei Teil 2 und 3 musste man das Hirn dagegen auf Leerlauf schalten, um die zu mögen.


----------



## efdev (12. Mai 2019)

MRM70 schrieb:


> NUR??? Es soll Leute geben, die einen Film hauptsächlich wegen der Story sehen, und nicht wegen der CGI Effekte...



pff wer braucht schon Story immerhin Spielen wir doch auch nur der Grafik wegen


----------



## Hannesjooo (13. Mai 2019)

Jeder hat halt seine Meinung zu manchen Filmen, der eine mag sie dem anderen ist es Latte und andere mögen sie nicht.
Der Film der mich bissher am meisten unterhalten hatte war The Green Book. Aber nichts hat mich mehr zum Heulen gebracht als AE4 wegen des ne wisst ihr Schon.
Soviel hab ich net bei Aeris Tot oder Mufasa in mein Taschentuch genässt.....
Ich liebe Kino und ich freue mich auf Blockbuster und auf Romanverfilmungen (allemale wenn sie so gut sind wie The Green Book)


----------



## thrustno1 (13. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Man könnte ein Prequel machen oder Spin-Offs.



Könnte man, nur halt ohne die Philosophische Aufarbeitung der Christlichen / Jüdischen Religion, was den Film dann einfach nur noch zu einem 0815 Action Film macht.


----------



## DarkWing13 (13. Mai 2019)

Na ja, nach den letzten beiden Filmen, und vor allem DER Letzte, hinterlässt die Ansage, dass die Wachowskis den 4. Teil machen, ein mulmiges Gefühl...

mfg


----------



## Acgira (14. Juni 2019)

Ich denke, das Dilemma von Trilogien ist, dass alles mit dem dritten Teil immer zu einem endgültigen  runden Ende gebracht werden will - noch dazu mit einem Höhepunkt der alles dagewesene irgndwie zu topen versucht. Aber im echten Leben gibt es eben keinen Triloie-Aufbau und wenn etwas endet, enden nicht gleichzeitg sämtliche Erzählstränge an einem finalen Punkt.

Auch Game of Thrones krank irgendwie daran. - An der Dämmlichkeit, dass alle (oder die meisten) Fäden an einen Punkt zusammenlaufen müssen. Möglicherweise sollte man auch in einem dritten Teil (oder abschließenden Teil) wieder neue Bälle in den Äther werfen, die dann eben nach dem Finale nicht gefangen werden. Denn auch in einer Trilogie wäre es glaubwürdiger wenn manche Rand-Geschichte kein Ende findet.

Na und dann öffnet sich eben ein Raum der danach schreit in einer Fortsetzung weitererzählt zu werden,  gerade ist es sowieso üblich immer noch eine Fortsetzung zu machen. Also könnte man das Konzept mit dem großen Finale wo alles irgenwie endet auch gleich ganz aufgeben.

Deshalb gefällt vermutlich auch der erste Matrix-Teil vielen am Besten, weil an dessen Ende vieles noch unklar ist und es offen ist, wie es weitergeht. Und dann kam Teil zwei, der manches klar stellte, aber schon auf eine Weise  die nicht mehr allen gefiel, und besonders der Umstand, dass sich anzudeuten begann, dass sich alles in  einen dritten Teil in einem zu Teil bescheuert konstruierten Finale entscheiden würde, machte den großen Verlauf der Geschichte so was voraussehbar - wie immer bei so Mehrteilern. (Das Mehrteiler-Handycap -könnte man es nennen - Das Filme mit Fortsetzungen meistens mit jeden weiteren Teil schlechter werden lässt. Weil die Mehrteiler-Konstruktion oft gar nichts anderes zulässt.)


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Juni 2019)

Ich wüsste nicht wie man sonst eine Geschichte erzählen sollte, weil der Umkehrschluss heißt man lässt alles, sei es Serie, Trillogie oder Film mit einem offenen Ende auslaufen. Mir konnte bis jetzt auch noch keiner erklären warum Matrix 2 & 3 soviel schlechter sein soll bzw. das Ende schwachsinnig ist. Klar CGI ist stellenweise grausig aber da war eben Stand der Zeit, ansonsten finde ich alle drei Filme für sich absolut gelungen und man hat es zumindest bei mir geschafft mich immer wieder zu überraschen und mit einem Ende zu beeindrucken das ich bei Teil 1 und 2 nicht erwartet hätte.


----------

